
Google to spend $1B to establish new campus in New York - coatta
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-new-york-property-google/google-to-spend-1-billion-to-establish-new-campus-in-new-york-idUSKBN1OG136
======
dn97
Cheaper than their previous office, but seeing this type of money being
dropped on _office space_ blows my mind.

